# Linkcounter



## linkcounter (29. Nov 2005)

wie kann ich mit java einen Linkcounter programieren?
oder einen Klickcounter?


----------



## Sky (29. Nov 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich mit java einen Linkcounter programieren?
> oder einen Klickcounter?


Warum nimmst Du nicht einen, den's schon gibt ?


----------



## lin (29. Nov 2005)

nimm nen Mouselistener und zähl die Anzahl Klicks...


----------



## chanel (29. Nov 2005)

wo kann ich das runterladen?


----------



## lin (29. Nov 2005)

gib das mal bei google ein, nehme an da findest du einiges


----------



## Sky (29. Nov 2005)

chanel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wo kann ich das runterladen?


Versuch mal den Link hier.

Edit: zweiter ;-)


----------



## linkcounter (29. Nov 2005)

habe 1000 variationenen eingegeben. kein erfolg.
hast du vielleicht einen fertigen script?


----------



## linkcounter (29. Nov 2005)

das problem mein server unterstütz kein php oder cgi
also muss auf jeden fall java sein


----------



## Sky (29. Nov 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habe 1000 variationenen eingegeben. kein erfolg.
> hast du vielleicht einen fertigen script?


www.google.de -> Suche nach: "Linkcounter"



			
				google hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 132.000 für Linkcounter . (0,04 Sekunden)



Ich glaube nicht, dass Du Dir 132000 Ergebnisse durchgelesen hast


----------



## linkcounter (29. Nov 2005)

) nein habe ich auch nicht

2 std habe ich gesucht nichts gefunden
dachte hier finde ich vielleicht eine Lösung?


----------



## Sky (29. Nov 2005)

linkcounter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das problem mein server unterstütz kein php oder cgi
> also muss auf jeden fall java sein


Hast Du Zugriff auf die Access ? Falls ja, werte die aus...


----------



## Sky (29. Nov 2005)

Also, wenn Du Dir ein Applet vorstellst, welches in deiner Seite ist und Dir die Links-Clicks zählt, dann muss ich Dir sagen dass ist irgendwo im Bereich zwischen "sehr Aufwändig" und "unmöglich".


----------



## linkcounter (30. Nov 2005)

dann wähle ich "sehr aufwändig" 

Ich brauche fakten, beispiele, lösung.

ist denn sowas  unmöglich?


----------



## Illuvatar (30. Nov 2005)

Das Problem ist dass du etwas auf dem Server abspecihern musst (nämlich die Anzahl der Aufrufe). Das kannst du im Bestfall über ne DB machen, hast aber dann immer noch die Schwierigkeit, dass du 1. die Erlaubnis brauchst, nen DB-Treiber zu laden und 2. auf den Server zu connecten, d.h. du musst das Applet signieren (etwas kompliziert) - und bei den Usern erscheint eine Sicherheitsabfrage!


----------



## linkcounter (30. Nov 2005)

http://myweb.lsbu.ac.uk/~fintan/sdw/cc/click/cci.html

vielleicht wirst du hier was finden.
ich werde da auch nicht schlau


----------



## linkcounter (1. Dez 2005)

könnte ich vielleicht den linkcounter auf einen anderen server installieren ( der php unterstützt) und auf den anderen server umleiten. ( dh. von dem anderen server lasse ich die klicks auf der anderen server zählen)  
geht das?


----------



## linkcounter (5. Dez 2005)

hallo,
Das geht doch mit anderen server. jetzt kann ich über den anderen server meine klicks zählen. 

Danke für hilfe-versuche.


----------

